# Unusual Grist



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

As many of you know, I model American three-foot narrow gauge railroads in Fn3 (1:20.3) scale, so this may be considered unusual "grist for my mill," so to speak. Nevertheless, I think that most of you would be interested in any large-scale model, regardless of scale (and this should particularly catch the attention of my 1:29-scale friends.)









This is the box art from a model truck sent from my good friend, Neil Andrews, down under in New Zealand. It's a 1:30-scale diecast model of a 1937 Chevy stake bed truck ... er, I mean, lorry... that he asked me to repaint and weather for his layout in Christ Church, on the South Island. His railroad is called the “Cape to Kairo Railway” and fills a 5 x 9 meter room and portrays a branch line north of Auckland. Neil reports that the layout suffered a bit from the recent earthquakes down there and actually developed a genuine fault line of it's own in the plaster work. 









As you can see from the box art, the model originally represented a truck from a Shell Oil Co. refinery, sporting a rather garish red 'n' yellow paint job and bright chrome wheels, bumper, grill and rear view mirrors. In the nature of most "collector series" models, it was a bit toy-like in appearance but, otherwise a good, sturdy, well-detailed model. 









By using a scale of 1:34, Neil can model a typical New Zealand (3ft 6in) narrow gauge prototype, using regular "O Scale" track. So this model fits right into the proportions of his 1930’s themed layout, which portrays the height of railway pride in New Zealand when that was the only way to travel.









Neil wanted me to tone it down and mess it up a little to represent a hard working truck... er, I mean, lorry... that might have seen better days. I had a lot of fun with this project. The only modification I made was to refabricate the rear-view mirror brackets out of brass rod because the original plastic ones broke so easily.










On Neil's “Cape to Kairo Railway”, the Gardeners Gap Mill (which belongs to the railway) produces timber for the railway. The final touch was added with some custom decals from my friend, Stan Cedarleaf.


I want to thank my Kiwi friend, Neil Andrews, for giving me the opportunity to have some fun with this model and I hope you enjoyed seeing the results.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work, Jack! As always. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job. 

Boy, I'd hate to have to restore that to show room shape. 
Just think how difficult it would be to rechrome the bumper and radiator! 

Thanks for showing us the results.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW!!! It's hard to believe it's even the same truck. In a realistic setting it would be hard to tell it wasn't a picture of a real truck.
Bob


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work - in particular, on the bumper.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sweet job


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 
You have done an outstanding job, I love the realistic look, very seldom do you see a new truck in a work invironment, keep them coming. 
Dennis


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys. 

Much 'preciated.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

No surprises here, Jack. I'd expect nothing less from you. Nice!


----------

